# FATAL: Error inserting nvidia ** : Invalid module format

## shortyno1

Hi!

nachdem ich eine neue initrd und einen neuen kernel erstellen wollte kam bei mir:

```
modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

```

ich möchte gerne meine hybrid gfx nutzen ...

was kann ich tun?

und

kann man irgendwie die parameter von der aktiven kernel conf ermitteln ? (nicht lsmod)

Gruss

Shorty

----------

## Max Steel

 *shortyno1 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> nachdem ich eine neue initrd und einen neuen kernel erstellen wollte kam bei mir:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Was du für die hybrid GFX machen kannst. Keine Ahnung, ich hab sowas nicht.

Aber allgemein solltest du die Kernel-config aus /proc/config.gz auslesen können, falls CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC gesetzt ist.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia 

 Ein Klassiker. Du musst jedes mal alle externen Module neu kompilieren, wenn Du Änderungen am Kernel machst.

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

btw. bei Portage-2.2

```
emerge @module-rebuild
```

Zum Thema "Hybrid GFX", damit meinst Du die Nvidia-Optimus, oder?

Das Stichwort dazu ist "Bumblebee" (x11-misc/bumblebee). Falls Du Probleme damit hast, kannst ja eine neuen Thread zu aufmachen.

----------

